# How come no one ever writes to me on Facebook?



## Cheesus Chrust (Feb 25, 2011)

I know this has been asked before, but the difference in my situation is that I actually have been writing on other people's walls and liking their statuses since I began using Facebook a few years ago. I don't overdo it either but I do it enough that they should notice me writing on their walls and/or liking their statuses. I have a few hundred friends mostly old friends from high school, some I still hang out with, but none of them ever respond to my posts or post on my wall or like my status, even though I am quite generous with giving their posts recognition. I haven't had a person like or post on my wall for months, and it's always been like this too. What's going on? Do people just not like me? But then, why would they have ever been my friends if they never actually liked me? 

I always see on my home page literally every one of my friends post something and they get dozens of comments and likes from different people. But when I post something, nothing, even if it's a hilarious video or a genius quote that I discover, but when they post some stupid lyrics from a dumb pop song or something they get tons of likes. I NEVER complain on my status either so I know that I'm not being obnoxious. Any one else here actually been making the effort to socialize on facebook and you aren't getting any love back?


----------



## Dance Sucka (Feb 11, 2011)

Nobody ever writes to me either. Unless I write to them. If you write to other people, they will write you back. Of course some do and some don't, but if you notice, the supposedly "popular" people tend to write to other people a lot. It's a give some, take some kind of thing.


----------



## Cheesus Chrust (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah man, that's what I'm saying, I DO write to people quite a lot. But no one ever writes me back or likes any of my statuses. That's the problem I'm having here.:teeth I'm giving some but I'm not getting any.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't go on facebook too much anymore. I usually get ignored by all of my 'friends' anyway. Even sent a couple private messages and no response. Also seing everyone I know having an awesome time was depressing.


----------



## izuhbelluh (Feb 25, 2011)

Thats one of the reasons I deleted mine. It's funny cause my last facebook account was my second one, I deleted my first one due to no one commenting me or anything even after I had commented them back. When I deleted it, no one texted or called me, nothing about why i deleted it.
So I made a new account months later, and still, nothing. So I was like eh forget it and deleted it, and sure enough no calls or texts as to why I deleted it. 
I also could care less about the people I went to highschool, who I didn't know/talk too, and what they're doing.
I also found it to be depressing. People posting pictures of themselves going to parties, and having fun and enjoying college/life. It'd make me feel bad about myself. It's like, acording to some people, if you don't have Facebook, you don't exist. Those people forget that there's other means of communicating, whether it be my phone, text, email or AIM and they rely so heavily on Facebook, to communicate. 

I'm not saying delete your facebook or anything, but maybe post on a couple of peoples walls or message them asking to hangout and if you don't get a reply at all, then maybe they're not the friends you thought they were? 

Haha, wow sorry this was so long, I guess it turned into a rant, I hope it helped at least a little, lol.


----------



## Dance Sucka (Feb 11, 2011)

Cheesus Chrust said:


> Yeah man, that's what I'm saying, I DO write to people quite a lot. But no one ever writes me back or likes any of my statuses. That's the problem I'm having here.:teeth I'm giving some but I'm not getting any.


Oh damn, lol maybe your friends just suck then. 

It helps if you have common interests with other people. It takes awhile to get a good social circle going, so you're going to have to keep putting effort into it. It's easier if you're really social in real life. You can meet a new person and immediately talk to them over FB too.


----------



## Cheesus Chrust (Feb 25, 2011)

That's true about having common interests. I think that may be part of my problem, I'm a very original cat and find most of the things everyone else seems to like mundane. Maybe most of us SA people are just too cool for the average person to take? :teeth


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

The only advice I can give you is either you can try to be a fake person and be popular for the sake of being popular, or be yourself and even though you aren't recognized by most or people don't like you, the few that do truly value you. The only comments I get recognition on are from people I actually hang out with, 1 thumbs up usually. Be true to who you are and just be happy, don't feel resentment or disappointment that others don't recognize you. Don't let popularity make you feel like you are worthless because you are not.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I think this is funny because I always feel the same way!  wow, its nice to know you arent alone in this though, right? I always feel like no one likes me on facebook because sometimes no one writes me, no one talks to me or no one hang out with me when I ask :/ and getting in touch with old friends make me feel worse, they say they miss me and lets hang out, I say yes so I can finally get out and actually talk to friends and what happens.. they flake out or never call me back  makes me feel really hated but..... This is not true, its only a feeling. I on the other hand havent deleted my facebook, so if you want someone to talk to on there, ask me for my link


----------



## Cheesus Chrust (Feb 25, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I think this is funny because I always feel the same way!  wow, its nice to know you arent alone in this though, right? I always feel like no one likes me on facebook because sometimes no one writes me, no one talks to me or no one hang out with me when I ask :/ and getting in touch with old friends make me feel worse, they say they miss me and lets hang out, I say yes so I can finally get out and actually talk to friends and what happens.. they flake out or never call me back  makes me feel really hated but..... This is not true, its only a feeling. I on the other hand havent deleted my facebook, so if you want someone to talk to on there, ask me for my link


Cool cool, I'd love links to all ya people's facebook pages!:boogie


----------



## FallenofTrack (Jul 23, 2010)

I hardly ever used Facebook because of this issue. I've had my account up since "09" and really didn't have many friends on there, so after a while, I didn't see the point of having an account. When I first registered, a lot of people that I went to high school with ended up friend requesting me, and I didn't accept any of their requests, because I knew that my acceptance of their request would not mean that we would actually keep in touch or post on each others walls. I just recently started using my account again, and this time, I decided that my main area of interest would be to post stuff on the walls of different movies and hobbies that I enjoy. I primarily use my account for that purpose and also to keep in touch with my sister who is working abroad, and also to keep in touch with family members that I don't normally see in person.


----------



## frillylove (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe try communicating with them outside of Facebook? The number of comments and likes that someone gets probably isn't solely based on the content; it's based more on popularity or familiarity with that person.


----------



## scarface007 (Feb 25, 2011)

From my experience, no one will comment unless they talk to you outside facebook. That's from my POV. Obviously I don't talk much, so I do not get that many as well. I do some, enough to make me stay in FB.


----------



## LovelyAmor (Nov 23, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> The only advice I can give you is either you can try to be a fake person and be popular for the sake of being popular, or be yourself and even though you aren't recognized by most or people don't like you, the few that do truly value you. The only comments I get recognition on are from people I actually hang out with, 1 thumbs up usually. Be true to who you are and just be happy, don't feel resentment or disappointment that others don't recognize you. Don't let popularity make you feel like you are worthless because you are not.


*That makes me feel a lot better. :yes I recently went through this 'deleting spree' of all the people on facebook who I had never seen or talked to in real life. When I first got one I was really desperate just to see my 'friend count' to be over 200+. But my strategy was to add only 'mutual friends'. I did that for the longest. I ended up with 400+ friends...then I started to feel fake. So I deleted all of those people and now have only 100+ like before. Sometimes I feel like a loser, and sometimes I don't. I just wish I had more of a social life, i dunno. Trying not to be depressed....:no*


----------



## FallenofTrack (Jul 23, 2010)

frillylove said:


> Maybe try communicating with them outside of Facebook? The number of comments and likes that someone gets probably isn't solely based on the content; it's based more on popularity or familiarity with that person.


Very true.


----------



## johnstamos (Sep 9, 2010)

forget facebook. I think it has a tendency to make insecure people even more insecure. I'm pretty sure 60 minutes did a special on how its a paradigm thats destroying our social construct and making people severely insecure and dependent on facebook for social acceptance. It's ridiculous, really. I feel that alot of people use facebook almost because they have a celebrity complex about them, I mean everyone likes attention but for someone to post hundreds of pictures of themself and hourly status updates on what clothes they should wear and their opinions on the movie The Ugly Truth, and for people to actually humor them with dozens of comments baffles me. Some people are narcissists who crave attention and feel that they're so important that everyone should know exactly what they're doing and thinking. Not everyone is like this, and it's better if you aren't. It really is a shame because people see these folks who get this absurd amount of attention and become filled with high amounts of self-doubt and insecurity about their 'friends' posting activity and how it reflects their own, their number of friends and the number of pictures they've been tagged in (or not tagged in). Facebook wasn't intended to be used this way, but I guess no matter what eventually a social medium will be used in a manipulative and demeaning way, even if its unintentional.


----------



## gigigirl (Jun 17, 2011)

*Facebook*

I feel the same...I dont know why I go on there...I post status like anyone else from being happy to talking about my kid(the only time I get likes) and no one ever just comments about anything. I go on theirs all the time and get bummed cause their boyfriends, bff's, and everyone seems to have their friends and fam coming out of the walls to post on their status. It is downright depressing. I want to cancel....anyone on here can look me up on my email if you dont have correspondance and I will be a true wall friend for ya...lol.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

That's why you should delete your wall.


----------



## jkquatre (May 30, 2011)

Deactivated my account a few days ago for the same reason. Its really funny because I only added people I actually talked to and have a lot of things in common with. Still they don't respond on chat, msg or post or comment on anything I posted. The ironic thing is I told the girl that convinced me to get an account that I only stay in touch with people who care enough to call. She told me I was wrong but that's the reason she was wrong.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Try to talk to them more irl.


----------



## jkquatre (May 30, 2011)

They probably just talked to me to be 'nice'. I don't want to be around people who don't want to be around me. What gets me is why accept a friends invite or even try to convince me to get an account just to ignore me.


----------



## HelloMyKitty (Sep 6, 2011)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> That's why you should delete your wall.


This is genius! Thank you Think_for_yourself!


----------



## IvyAndRoses (Sep 4, 2011)

I never use the facebook chat. That would make me feel terrible to just sit there. I do private message people though. Occasionally I get responses but I can go weeks without any. People rarely write me first. Lately, I've gotten a lot of responses and comments but that's because if one person comments, I comment back and make them laugh, and it's ongoing. So usually it's just one person. Then their friends jump onto my post and start having conversations with them. I think of the last few weeks I just look more interesting than I am.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

I have more of a technical response...

The thing is, your posts might not even be showing up on your friends' news feeds. The way the feed works (well, how it used to work until it changed recently) is that the stat updates that Facebook deems most interesting will most likely show up on other news feeds. Posts with photos, relationship/job updates and those with many comments (have to be lucky with this one) are the most "interesting" and gain the most attention. Also, the more you post, the more your updates will show up in others' news feeds and the more of a chance you will get comments.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear that OP. This is one of the main reasons why I closed my FB account years ago. Although, if I messaged someone or posted on their wall they would usually offer a reply, no one would ever message me or post on my wall on their own accord. I thought I had tried to be as proactive as I could (without looking too desperate for attention...LOL) to keep in touch with people and remind them that I exist, but still, little to no interest from any of my over 300 friends, even when it was my b-day (as you prob know the home page states b-days of friends) I would be lucky enough to get just a handful of birthday wishes, even when it came to people I considered good friends in real-life.

As others mentioned, having to witness how great other people's lives seem to be going socially through pics and such, although I'm sure some people deliberately go out of their way to make their life seem more exciting than it actually is this way, was depressing. 

Plus, I've got the sense that FB can quite often be a very pretentious and shallow community, which I didn't like. It seemed many people were more interested in competing in a popularity contest to see how many friends they could rack up than to try and develop actual relationships with people. 

FB was too much of a distraction to the point that I think I was getting obsessed, and would feel the need to check it regularly throughout my day. I wasn't feeling the amount of time I was spending on it rather than other more important tasks in life, so I decided to call it quits. Didn't even tell anyone. No one seemed to notice or care though, and I regret not taking note of some people's contacts and copying photos I liked, but oh well.


----------



## BrianSC19 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea I feel the same way, although i have friends i feel as if they don't care what i do. I try to communicate with them and for a while i keep in touch then i seem to lose those friends, it may have something to do with me being so shy in public but once i open up i'm a great person to talk to and hang around, guess you just have to give me a little! If you don't have anyone to talk to my fb is always their. just let me know my email is [email protected]  good luck!


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

looking at this objectively, I notice sometimes people respond to other people's wall posts and status because (a.) They mentioned something meaningful or exciting that others can relate to. (b.) that person is quite popular and anything he/she says, even if it's retarded, will get attention. That's all I got lol. Im gonna experiment right now and post something on my fb. I havent posted a single post or status in about a year and a half. Let's see how much attention I get and I'll get back to you lol.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

they're selfish
be yourself and if you care about building real friendships with them try spending time with them in real social situations
although i see people outside of Fb who barely write on my wall either.
Good luck.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't get written much on my FB page either...I do start mini poke wars just for the hell of it. Maybe someone will leave a heart every once in awhile or check on me if I haven't been on for awhile.


----------



## primalrose (Sep 28, 2010)

johnstamos said:


> forget facebook. I think it has a tendency to make insecure people even more insecure. I'm pretty sure 60 minutes did a special on how its a paradigm thats destroying our social construct and making people severely insecure and dependent on facebook for social acceptance. It's ridiculous, really. I feel that alot of people use facebook almost because they have a celebrity complex about them, I mean everyone likes attention but for someone to post hundreds of pictures of themself and hourly status updates on what clothes they should wear and their opinions on the movie The Ugly Truth, and for people to actually humor them with dozens of comments baffles me. Some people are narcissists who crave attention and feel that they're so important that everyone should know exactly what they're doing and thinking. Not everyone is like this, and it's better if you aren't. It really is a shame because people see these folks who get this absurd amount of attention and become filled with high amounts of self-doubt and insecurity about their 'friends' posting activity and how it reflects their own, their number of friends and the number of pictures they've been tagged in (or not tagged in). Facebook wasn't intended to be used this way, but I guess no matter what eventually a social medium will be used in a manipulative and demeaning way, even if its unintentional.


Great post, it's so true. I found myself getting very insecure comparing my life to some of my acquaintances, who seemed to get dozens of comments all the time and posting pictures of themselves having the time of their lives. Eventually I got fed up with how it made me feel, ad I've just reduced my FB time to nearly nothing. I only go on there if I feel like posting some pictures or have something thoughtful to say, but I don't take it nearly as seriously now and its definitely made me feel alot better about myself.

I hope people don't forget its merely social tool, great to keep in contact, but nothing more and its unhealthy and unproductive to measure your self worth by it or compare yourself to others on there.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

ok so i posted something yesterday on fb....and got no likes, no comments, nothing. Im sure if I was the kid with 1000 friends, my joke about drinking alcohol is more fun learning about it in organic chem would have gotten more attention...im that sure lol. But, I'm not gonna take it personally. That's just the way it is.


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

I feel the same way sometimes, most of facebook friends are former coworkers and family members with some former classmates, i feel like i post alot of meaningful things or stuff with some satire in it instead of telling people where i am going or where i have been but sometimes i dont get any responses, which is not the end of the world but i still see people getting like 20 comments and 10 likes on their posts, it kind of makes me feel more outcasted than normal. My advice is just hang in there and post what you want, eventually you'll get some responses, maybe try and be more proactive and write them, i am sure that will make their day


----------



## QUIET GUY (May 10, 2010)

I dont have a facebook, but nobody ever wrote me on myspace, and never excepted my friend requests. Screw all of them


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> I don't go on facebook too much anymore. I usually get ignored by all of my 'friends' anyway. Even sent a couple private messages and no response. Also seing everyone I know having an awesome time was depressing.


This and almost every other reply!

I don't use it even though I have it for contact if necessary. My own sister wouldn't even have me as a friend because she doesn't want mum to know what she gets up to (she thought that I would tell her).

I eventually gave up when I kept seeing stupid statuses such as 'I need a poo' etc which got 20+ likes?

I've also seen normal people (especially quiet girls) turn into obsessed users who check their Facebook every couple of minutes throughout the day to see if someone has wrote on their wall and writing things like 'I'm tired', 'I'm hungry' etc.

Do they want me to reply with a choice of appetisers that could stop them feeling peckish, or suggest a good position to sleep in?

Why do people feel the need to tell everyone about everything that happens to them like they should be looked up to like royalty?

'Ahh, thy majesty is feeling tired, shall thou like to lieth down on thine rug which is made from thy finest silk?'

'Quick, Rachel's feeling tired, do something, DO SOMETHING!!!!!!'


----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

From my experience it seems that usually you will get at least some messages if you see and talk to them in person.


----------



## AuldSpider (Oct 8, 2011)

Cheesus Chrust said:


> I know this has been asked before, but the difference in my situation is that I actually have been writing on other people's walls and liking their statuses since I began using Facebook a few years ago. I don't overdo it either but I do it enough that they should notice me writing on their walls and/or liking their statuses. I have a few hundred friends mostly old friends from high school, some I still hang out with, but none of them ever respond to my posts or post on my wall or like my status, even though I am quite generous with giving their posts recognition. I haven't had a person like or post on my wall for months, and it's always been like this too. What's going on? Do people just not like me? But then, why would they have ever been my friends if they never actually liked me?
> 
> I always see on my home page literally every one of my friends post something and they get dozens of comments and likes from different people. But when I post something, nothing, even if it's a hilarious video or a genius quote that I discover, but when they post some stupid lyrics from a dumb pop song or something they get tons of likes. I NEVER complain on my status either so I know that I'm not being obnoxious. Any one else here actually been making the effort to socialize on facebook and you aren't getting any love back?


I understand exactly where your coming from mate the same happens to me.. Sorry I dont have the answer.. I'll be watching this tho to see if some bright spark knows how to solve that one..


----------



## AllistairWJ (Aug 8, 2011)

Bump(not sure who'll see this but anyway), i've been goin through the same thing, usually doesn't bother me that much, but something that does is when i post a comment on someone's status update, and someone else posts a second comment, and the original poster responds to the second one??? Really??? Lmao kinda funny, well not really...but it would've been funny if it didnt happen to me....i need to stop overusing these elipses...


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree with what someone said earlier, that if you talk to people outside of FB, then they'll talk to you ON FB. LOL. I get a decent number of likes on my statuses, but it's usually the same people every time. Facebook is basically an online popularity contest for narcissists. I wouldn't put to much serious thought into it.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

OP, feel free to add me.

www.facebook.com/shonie.huey


----------



## sparkle1 (Jun 9, 2012)

I get one or two likes and maybe comments if I post anything on my Facebook. I seldom post anyway because I have nothing to say apart from rants or complaints about things.

I only have 40-something people on my list and refuse to add anyone I dislike (i.e. people from school I used to hate, etc. They try to add me as though it's fine they gave you so much s*** in school and it's all brushed under the carpet and forgotten about. I don't think so. I didn't like you then and I certainly don't like you now. Denied). No one can see my friends, no one can see my wall and I deactivate my account on my birthday so people can't send me 'happy birthday' messages (plus I can save myself the embarrassment when I don't get any 'happy birthday' messages  ).

I'm an introvert so don't enjoy being around people a lot anyway, FB for me is just a way to be nosey. Couldn't care less if people liked or poked me or whatever.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

sparkle1 said:


> I get one or two likes and maybe comments if I post anything on my Facebook. I seldom post anyway because I have nothing to say apart from rants or complaints about things.
> 
> I only have 40-something people on my list and refuse to add anyone I dislike (i.e. people from school I used to hate, etc. They try to add me as though it's fine they gave you so much s*** in school and it's all brushed under the carpet and forgotten about. I don't think so. I didn't like you then and I certainly don't like you now. Denied). No one can see my friends, no one can see my wall and I deactivate my account on my birthday so people can't send me 'happy birthday' messages (plus I can save myself the embarrassment when I don't get any 'happy birthday' messages  ).
> 
> I'm an introvert so don't enjoy being around people a lot anyway, FB for me is just a way to be nosey. Couldn't care less if people liked or poked me or whatever.


How come you don't like the Bday messages? I think that's a highlight of Facebook? Yea, but I also hate when someone I really like doesn't say anything at all lol.


----------



## Moody99 (Dec 20, 2008)

It's funny how some people that's on your page say happy birthday to you and write on your wall, but any other time no wall messages likes or comments on a status or pics, I don't get that....don't get me wrong I like the b-day messages and appeciate them cause they didn't have to write them at all, but why wait once a year to say something?!


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

I find usually people only post/respond to things that interest them. Similar hobbies... music... etc.

Friend George Takei and share some of his posts, they are hilarious geek humor and good conversational pieces from my experience


----------



## RainstormJenny (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi I am new to to forum. I was browsing around on Google and came across this thread. I have also question the same thing. Im not a popular person, never have been. I have only a few close friends that talk to me on Facebook. I have over 200 people on my FB list and I would say about 7 out of those 200 talk to me sometimes or like something of mine but everyone else is in their own world. I use to get pretty upset about it but now its whatever. I still talk to people and like their posts if I like what they put down even if they dont return the flavor. There has been a few times where I almost deleted my account.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site - a lot of people don't like Facebook here - I don't either, I deleted my account a while ago.


----------



## RainstormJenny (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome.  I dont blame them for not liking it, it can be pretty depressing. Could someone tell me more about this site? I would like to make new friends and have someone to talk to especially with having panic and anxiety disorder in common.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

It's like most things in life: you have to make the effort to get anywhere. If you give the effort but don't get any in return, screw 'em.


----------



## momoney (Feb 5, 2013)

i know What ya mean i started a Facebook mainly to meet girls i was 17 at the time even though a lot of them became my friends none of them ever replied back to my MSG after that i got rid of it then brought it back an of course i ended up wit a lot of friends but none of them replying to my MSG but from what i observed most people on Facebook only talk to people they know which is weird to me if u don't know me why add me plus after seeing half the people on there talking bout how much fun college is or how much they love their bf or gf it makes me depressed since i am not in college yet or have a gf yet so i just got rid of my Facebook for a second time the weird thing is half the girls i would send MSG to were on Facebook none stop posting stuff on their wall about how they want someone to MSG them an of course none of them replied to my MSG either


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Paranoia tells me not to have a profile picture on Facebook lol...


----------



## primalrose (Sep 28, 2010)

Facebook is a great social media tool for certain purposes - especially if you already have a bunch of good friends - but really, its about narcissism. It's about people trying to compare their lives with others and feel popular and relevant. It's why its a generally poor way to make any real friends.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Moody99 said:


> It's funny how some people that's on your page say happy birthday to you and write on your wall, but any other time no wall messeges likes or comments on a status or pics, I don't get that....don't get me wrong I like the b-day messeges and appeciate them cause they didn't have to write them at all, *but why wait once a year to say something?*!


yeah i wonder why it takes one day to show someone you love them on valentines day


----------



## MaccinLikeIMacc (Mar 16, 2013)

*Advice*

I know Im pretty late but just a heads up: facebook isnt real life. Also if you want your friends list to go up , try adding some people at school for starters that way it wouldnt be too awkward when you guys run in to eachother and maybe this could be a reason for a introduction ; ). If you want likes on your post you will have to be yourself but also write something others can relate to

For example; my last post was " looking through my yearbook, man i miss that school" ..Got 4 likes and it was by those who " went " to my old school, so they understood my emotion. One of my posts that got heavy likes was : "When you ignore somebody cause you feel they tryna take advantage of you". People relate can to that and I got some likes from people I never even talk to and added a few years ago.

Dont try to have too many friends, that comes with a negative SETBACK, because once u post alot and become so "popular", random people will know who you are when u walking down the street, and most times it isnt positive things they would say, especially behind your back.

* Also one more thing I learn and I will leave you guys alone XD: just because no one likes or comment on your page dont mean they aint reading it. Trust me a few people surprised when tlking about the things I wrote on my wall and they dont even like or comment.

Hope this helps. Later !


----------



## AloneInAPark (Mar 16, 2013)

Facebook is a medium. For younger generations it can also be a fad.

Don't get caught up on what other people do....live your life on what you want to do...the rest will follow


----------



## kitie (Jun 10, 2014)

same with me on Facebook. I post status after status and seldom do I get likes or comments when all my "friends" seem to get a ton. Yes it is depressing. I like my friends statuses too, but hardly if ever do I get love back. I decided Facebook isn't for those of us that don't have enough "friends" and it is indeed a popularity contest.


----------



## Lonely rider (May 8, 2017)

Yeah, 

I have the same problem... And it's so frustraiting because I live abroad for the moment and I ask my close friends pretty often what they're up to, if they want to have a video call and stuff, but usually they kind of ignore me and they find excuses not to talk.

And it's even more frustrating because I know these friends since about 15 years or so. Now I don't want to be that lame friend that lives abroad and wants to talk to them all the time, I know that they have their separate lives, they are busy and stuff. 

But when I was home we used to hang out a lot and I'm also gonna come back soon.. so I really don't understand their behaviour. And it's not only this, it's also the fact that yeah, in general people don't usually write me on facebook... I don't know what to do to get rid of this lone feeling, and it's the worst at night, having long periods of insomnia...


----------



## primalrose (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, I used to put alot of effort communicating with random people on Facebook, old friends from highschool or acquaintances, but rarely people put in the same effort. Its useful as a communication tool but if you can communicate with the people that matter any other way choose that. I don't miss it one bit, not one. It's basically comparing yourself to other people's highlight reels. Everybody puts their best face on and hides the flaws and problems of their lives. People will not talk to you unless you're already close to them in real life or really charismatic, otherwise you're just a number to them to make their friendlist bigger and try to make themselves feel better comparing themselves to you. It's horrible for people with social anxiety.


----------

